# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Ricochet rebondit sur le moteur Source.

## ShinSH

Ok, je ne suis pas inspiré ce soir. D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas comment aborder cette intro. Comment trouver un bon mot avec Ricochet? Compliqué, les seules allusions me venant en tête sont hors-charte. Dois-je en déduire que je suis en manque? Peut être. Si tu es blonde, à forte poitrine, et que tu lis des news sur des mods inconnus... Ouais bon, autant tenter la drague sur Facebook, ça marcherait probablement mieux.
 Ricochet, un des rares mods officiels sur Half Life 1, a été porté sur le moteur source par une bande de fans. Pour rappel, dans cette conversion, des joueurs s'affrontent dans des arènes composées de plateformes reliées par des tremplins. Pour faire grimper son compteur de frags, vous devrez faire tomber vos adversaires en les poussant via des frisbees non-létaux (qui finalement le deviennent s'ils sont bien utilisés). Les disques que vous lancez partent droit devant vous, et ricochent sur les murets dispersés un peu partout sur le terrain. Plus un frisbee aura ricoché avant de toucher quelqu'un, et plus vous marquerez de points pour le kill. Vous disposez d'un tir alternatif décapitant vos ennemis au contact, mais vous désarmant pendant une poignée de secondes.
 Je garde toujours une certaine sympathie envers ce jeu basique, mais défouloir au possible. Malheureusement, il n'existe presque aucun serveur sur ce mod, alors que la version Half Life 1 garde une tripotée d'arènes peuplées de malades continuant à jouer à Ricochet depuis sa sortie. Je viens d'y jouer, pour me faire éclater par des coups à 3 rebonds ou des tirs par anticipation... Ca fait mal.

Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Sylvine

Ahhh, Ricochet.

Le mod était plutôt bien foutu et fun pour des petites parties, mais c'était devenu une espèce de blague, le truc qu'on lançait dans HL (version WON, pas ce machin de fillette de Steam) pour faire rire les potes.

C'était le bon vieux temps!

----------


## Orphyss

rho la vache, c'est pas une heure pour poster des news ça !!!

----------


## Darkmistermomy

Ahaha, quand je pense que j'y ait joué...

Hum.

----------


## Nieur

A l'époque de l'annonce de ce truc, je croyais que ce serait un mod pour CS (qui est déjà un mod, ok) permettant d'avoir des balles qui ricochent dans CS.

Quand c'est sorti j'ai essayé, et "autant dire que tu m'as pas convaincu! ", pouf poubelle  :tired:

----------


## GeforceFx5700

Toujours un mystère pour moi ce jeu  ::O:

----------


## touriste

J'étais le seul à apprécier ce jeu dans ma bande de potes  ::'(: . Faudra que je teste cette version source.

----------


## Rhusehus

Mouahaha, j'ai quand même de bon souvenir sur ce jeu, surtout après des parties acharnés sur CS ou DoD. Le truc qui me frapais moi c'était qu'on ne pouvais tirer ni en bas, ni en haut, pour cela il fallait utiliser soit les rebons, soit changer de plate-forme. C'était un jeu de gros vicieux !

----------


## Froyok

> Toujours un mystère pour moi ce jeu


Idem, j'ai jamais rien compris au concept.  ::O: 
Et pourtant je l'installais à chaque fois avec HL1.

----------


## ShinSH

> Idem, j'ai jamais rien compris au concept. 
> Et pourtant je l'installais à chaque fois avec HL1.


Devenez un frisbee, faites tomber les autres.

Et là?

Plus sérieusement, c'est du deathmatch, tu tires toujours tout droit des frisbees, et si tu touches qqun, tu le pousses en arriere. Comme les plateformes sont petites, c'est souvent synonyme de mort, parce que tu tombes.

----------


## touriste

Le mieux était d'anticiper le saut du gars et de lui coller un frisbee contre le thorax au milieu de son saut. Chute libre garantie. :D

----------


## Foxone

l'un des meilleurs MoD jamais sortis. Le nombre de nuit blanche que j'ai pu passer dessus ...

----------


## Enigma

Ya des canards bon à ce truc ? après test d'1 heure (sur HL1) je me suis fais chier ... 
marre de battre tout le monde :/ (après j'y suis peut être pour rien hein)

----------

